# Multidisc DVD or BluRay player connected



## AndrewScott71 (Oct 25, 2007)

In the next generation Tivo can we please connect a multidisc player to the Tivo and have Tivo catalog our DVD's and BluRay discs. So we can choose them from the Tivo menu and play them. I need Tivo to be a DVD/BluRay jukebox please. Theres that open USB port in the back...


----------

